# Heresjohnny 2014



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey everyone, hope you had a good Halloween! Here are some pictures from my yard this year.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

A few more...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool pictures Johnny! Your ghosts always bring the haunt on...I am so loving your ghost in the top window...reminds me of the Haunted Mansion style ghost. Very awesome...looks like the weather gods smiled on you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love those HJ ghosts!:jol: I also like that fence.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I still have to make an FCG. I've been saving notes on your work for 5 years now. Maybe next year. Your haunt looks fantastic.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Always love to see your haunt pictures. Looks fantastic!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good and great lighting. Love the ghosts


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Going to have to try to do one of your ghosts next year, they are so cool. Used projected ghosts this year but your FCGs make me miss mine.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great lighting & props~!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Ditto on the wanting to try to build one of your ghosts for next year. They look fantastic. Nice lighting job too.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I definitely have some ideas from your haunts I want to incorporate into my display, thanks!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Outstanding as always. Your ghosties and ghoulies set the bar and they set it really high!!! Just love your work.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Sooooo beautiful! Your ghosts are by far the most spectacular specters I've ever seen. Your lighting isn't too shabby either!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love your skellie fence and your use of lights. Great pics!


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

The ghosts! Especially love the Scooby Doo approved Giggling Green Ghost! And, yeah, you're lighting is really spectacular. Diggin' it!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Feel free to ask questions about the ghosts, hope you had a great thanksgiving.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

How did I miss these? I really like how the lighting makes everything pop, especially with the black light. Very nice hj!


----------

